# Maybe on CRT's



## jeneje (Jan 17, 2012)

I made a call today in reguards to giving all our crts to a glass recycler, at no suprise they wanted to charge .15 a lb and us pay the freight. :lol: Got to be kidding. I then Called a chemical proffessor i know who teaches at our local college. What i found out may be a great value to all of us. It is his thinking that the lead, cadium, may all be in the phospher, If the phospher can be removed then the glass maybe clean. :shock: He told me to take a piece and put it in HCL leave it for a few hours and see if it is attacked, if not - warm the HCL and see if it attacks the glass, if so then the glass may be cleaned of all hazards. To be sure he told me to send a piece to Galbraith for a Analytical Validation and Chemical Testing. This way i would know for sure. I have contacted Galbraith and they are willing to do it for me.
If the glass can be cleaned like this then they may be a market to sell the broken glass to glass makers, DON"T KNOW.

Welcome any comments on this.
Ken


----------



## glondor (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8VfcmKDLiw

Pay attention on how they get the phosphor out. Expensive machine .

There are many youtube videos on methods to remove the hazardous material


----------



## jeneje (Jan 17, 2012)

glondor said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8VfcmKDLiw
> 
> Pay attention on how they get the phosphor out. Expensive machine .
> 
> There are many youtube videos on methods to remove the hazardous material


Nice video, ok so after the phosphor is removed then it is clean ready to sell to a glass company, correct. I am missing something here if it is that easy to clean why are we being charged to recycle them? :x 
Ken


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 17, 2012)

I think there is lead in the glass.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CRT_monitor
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lead_glass


Jim


----------



## jeneje (Jan 17, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> I think there is lead in the glass.
> 
> Jim


Hey Jim, you are right i think there is. Just seems to me everytime something we have used for over 70years becomes outdated and something new hits the market the EPA steps in and classifies it as a hazard and someone figures out how to capitialize on it. *You got to love it!! * :roll: 
Ken


----------



## ctgresale (Jan 17, 2012)

The lead in the CRT is inside the glass and must be refined to separate the glass from the lead, that where the smelter comes in. That is why they don't want them mixed with just regular recycle type glass. The phosphorous dust is actually considered one of those rare earths that has value. Not sure about the cadmium where it might be hiding.


----------

